# Config version not up to date on base system.



## sossego (Feb 25, 2012)

It's asking for version 600010 while I have 600007.


----------



## sossego (Feb 26, 2012)

```
tag=RELENG_8
```
.
Problem is that without knowing the CVS server that holds 10.0, I'm at a loss for compiling.
CPU: PowerPC 7445 POWERPC


----------

